# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Gia Lai tự túc?

## Alyaj

Gia đình tôi muốn đi Gia Lai. tôi Xin hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Gia Lai tự túc*? cả nhà tư vấn dùm tôi nhé  :Smile:

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Ghé nơi đây, bạn đừng bỏ qua việc đi du thuyền trên hồ, tham quan học viện bóng đá duy nhất tại Việt Nam hay thưởng thức bún cua nóng hổi…*

*Di chuyển* 

Bạn có thể đến Gia Lai bằng đường bộ hay đường hàng không.

_Bằng phương tiện công cộng_

Tại bến xe mỗi tỉnh đều có bán vé xe đi Gia Lai. Để chắc chắn, bạn nên liên hệ để tìm hiểu giá vé, loại xe, thời gian và địa điểm xuất phát của cả hai điểm đi và đến.

Nếu di chuyển bằng máy bay, bạn có thể tìm hiểu thông tin về các chuyến tại các đại lý bán vé.
Sau khi đến bến xe hay sân bay ở Gia Lai, bạn có thể thuê xe ôm, đón taxi hay mượn xe người quen khám phá các điểm.

_Bằng phương tiện cá nhân (xe máy hay xe ô tô)_

Tùy theo khoảng cách, độ “liều”, bạn có thể phượt bằng xe máy từ nơi mình sinh sống đến Gia Lai. Song nếu khoảng cách trên 300km, tốt nhất nên di chuyển bằng xe con hay phương tiện công cộng.
Khi di chuyển bằng phương tiện cá nhân nên mang đầy đủ giấy tờ, chấp hành đúng luật an toàn giao thông đường bộ.
Lưu ý: các tuyến đường trên Tây Nguyên khá hẹp, dốc, cần chạy chậm, quan sát rộng cũng như tránh xe khách chạy ngược chiều (khá ẩu).

*Đến vào thời điểm nào?*

Từ tháng 7-9, Gia Lai có những đợt mưa kéo dài cả ngày hay vài ngày liên tiếp thích hợp cho chuyến nghỉ dưỡng. Riêng các tháng còn lại, nắng ấm, không khí dễ chịu thích hợp cho việc tham quan, khám phá.

*Khách sạn, nhà nghỉ*

Khu vực trung tâm Gia Lai gồm các tuyến đường như Hùng Vương, Trần Hưng Đạo, Lê Lợi, Phạm Văn Đồng... bạn căn cứ vào đó để thuê khách sạn tiện cho việc di chuyển.

Một số khách sạn giá bình dân (từ 70.000 – 150.000 đồng) bạn nên bỏ túi khi đến Gia Lai là khách sạn 197, Tây Đô, Thuận Hải, nhà khách Tỉnh ủy, nhà khách Ủy ban.

*Đặc sản Gia Lai*

Ngoài các món quen thuộc của Tây Nguyên như cơm lam, cá suối, rau rừng, thịt nướng…, các món ăn bạn không nên bỏ qua khi đến đây phở khô Gia Lai (địa chỉ tham khảo: phở Tàu Lý -Trần Phú, phở Ngọc Linh – Sư Vạn Hạnh, phở Hồng – Nguyễn Văn Trỗi, phở Ngọc Sơn – Hùng Vương); bún cua (chợ Nhỏ); bánh mì bà Mỹ (89B Đinh Tiên Hoàng); gỏi gan bò (khu ăn uống đập Đức An); cơm cháy chiên phết mỡ hành (khu ăn uống đường Hùng Vương); lụi ở 122 Cao Bá Quát.

Lưu ý, 3 món cuối cùng trong danh sách chỉ bán từ chiều đến tối.

*Các điểm tham quan*

Điểm nhấn thú vị nhất của du lịch Gia Lai là tham quan, khám phá vẻ đẹp hoang sơ, lãng mạn của Biển Hồ, “mắt ngọc” trên cao nguyên xanh hay du thuyền trên hồ Ayun Hạ. Tại đây, vào mỗi sáng mai hay chiều xuống, bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng bức tranh thiên nhiên hư ảo của những làn sương vương vấn mặt hồ ánh bạc, hít thở không khí trong lành, thả người dài trên trảng cỏ ngắm bầu trời trong xanh, cao vút.

Gia Lai cũng mê hoặc bạn với thác chín tầng, thác Xung Khoeng, thác Yaly (thuộc thủy điện Yaly), thác Lệ Kim... Mỗi thác sẽ có hành trình chinh phục khác nhau, vẻ đẹp khác nhau và đều khiến bạn “đâm ghiền”.

Nếu chưa thỏa chí với hành trình khám phá thác, bạn có thể lên lịch cho một chuyến chinh phục đỉnh Hàm Rồng. Để sau mọi vất vả của cung đường, từ trên đỉnh núi, bạn có thể thu vào tầm mắt toàn bộ màu xanh của Gia Lai với những vườn tiêu, vườn cà phê hay cao su bạt ngàn...

Ba điểm xanh tiếp theo của vùng đất này là đồi thông Hà Tam, nơi sở hữu một số cây thông rất nhiều năm tuổi, đường kính từ 1m đến 1,5m khoảng 5 người ôm mới xuể, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được sức sống mãnh liệt của loại cây này. Vườn Quốc gia Kon Ka Kinh, một trong 4 vườn di sản Asean tại Việt Nam, nơi bạn tìm hiểu hệ thống động, thực vật phong phú. Khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên Kon Ja Răng nơi có các loại động vật quý hiếm như bò tót, chồn dơi, mèo gấm, sói đỏ, vượn đen...


Tại nội thị thành phố Gia Lai cũng có 2 điểm tham quan thú vị không kém là học viện bóng đá Hoàng Anh Gia Lai và nhà tù Pleiku

Ngoài ra, nếu có thời gian, bạn đừng quên ghé các địa danh như làng Đê K’Tu, nơi bảo tồn văn hóa, truyền thống lâu đời của người Ba Na; Bửu Nghiêm, ngôi chùa lâu đồi nhất Gia Lai (xây dựng năm 1964); di tích lịch sử - văn hóa Tây Sơn Thượng đạo; Làng kháng chiến Stơr; Làng voi Nhơn Hòa…

Song song với các danh lam, thắng cảnh, bạn cũng có  thể lên lịch trình chuyến tham quan của mình trùng với thời gian diễn ra các lễ hội lớn của người Ba Na địa phương như lễ Cơm Mới, lễ bỏ mả, lễ Đâm Trâu…

*Mang gì khi đến Gia Lai?*

- Quần áo gọn nhẹ, giày dép bệt để tiện di chuyển.
- Mang theo áo khoác, mũ, găng tay để chống nắng nếu đến vào mùa nắng và dụng cụ đi mưa nếu đến vào mùa mưa.
- Mang theo áo ấm mỏng để đối phó với cái lạnh vào sáng sớm và buổi tối.
- Mang theo lều, áo ấm dày, mền nếu có ý định cắm trại.
- Mang theo đồ dùng cá nhân, kem chống nắng, kem chống muỗi và thuốc trị côn trùng.

*Các cung đường thường gặp*

Hà Nội/ Sài Gòn – Gia Lai – Buôn Mê Thuột – Đà Lạt
Hà Nội/Sài Gòn – Gia Lai - Đăk Lăk –Đăk Nông – Lâm Đồng
Hà Nội/Sài Gòn – Gia Lai – Lâm Đồng – Nha Trang


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Gia Lai click vào *du lịch Gia Lai* - *du lich Gia Lai*

----------


## khampha123

Chào bạn, 
Mình xin chia sẻ với bạn một vài thông nhé
Pleiku là thủ phủ của tỉnh Gia Lai, cách TP.HCM hơn 500km, cách thành phố Buôn Mê Thuột khoảng 200 km. Đây là một điểm dừng chân thú vị trong hành trình khám phá Tây Nguyên.
*Di chuyển*
*Xe khách:* Bạn dễ dàng mua vé xe giường nằm tuyến Sài Gòn – Gia Lai xuất phát vào buổi tối, đến Pleiku sau khoảng 8 tiếng. Bạn có thể ra bến xe Miền Đông để mua vé, giá vé dao động 200.000 – 300.000 VND/vé/chiều.
*Máy bay:* Máy b ay của hãng Vietnam Airlines cất cánh từ sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất – TP. HCM đến sân bay Pleiku (Gia Lai) có 3-4 chuyến.ngày. 
*Đi lại ở Pleiku:* bạn khá dễ dàng thuê được xe gắn máy tại các nhà nghỉ, khách sạn để đáp ứng nhu cầu đi lại tham quan, khám phá của mình, chủ động và tiết kiệm chi phí hơn cả nếu di chuyển bằng xe ôm hay taxi. Chi phí khoảng 150.000 – 200.000 đồng/ngày (tùy xe). Nếu muốn tiết kiệm chi phí hơn nữa, bạn cũng có thể hỏi nhân viên khách sạn giúp đỡ về việc thuê xe đạp.
*Nhà nghỉ*
Bạn có thể tìm nhà nghỉ hợp túi tiền (giá rẻ) ở xung quanh khu vực bến xe Đức Long (đường Lý Nam Đế – Pleiku) hay đến khu vực trung tâm Hùng Vương, Trần Hưng Đạo, Lê Lợi, Phạm Văn Đồng tìm các khách sạn tiện nghi và chất lượng hơn. 
*Ăn uống*

Phở khô là một đặc sản của Pleiku, bạn có thể thưởng thức món này ở phở Hồng (Nguyễn Văn Trỗi), Tàu Lí (đường Trần Phú), Ngọc Linh (đường Sư Vạn Hạnh), Ngọc Sơn (đường Hùng Vương). Buổi chiều bạn có thể ghé công viên Diên Hồng tìm các món ăn vặt hoặc các loại bánh trái ở khu vực Lý Thái Tổ.

Quán cà phê trên tầng cao nhất của khách sạn Hoàng Anh Gia Lai là một địa điểm tuyệt vời để ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố Pleiku, xa xa là ngọn núi Hàm Rồng.Ăn sáng : Bánh xèo bà Tám (Ngã Tư Trần Bình Trọng vs Lê Hồng Phong) ăn cực ngonCafe: cafe cóc trên đường Trần Hưng Đạo và Trần Phú, Hoàng Hà trên đường Nguyễn Văn Trổi. Bạn sẽ cảm nhận dc cái không khí và con người PleikuĂn trưa: Phở Hồng ( Nguyễn Văn Trỗi)Ăn chiều: Ăn Lụi quán bà Sáu trên đường Cao Bát Quát và Bún thịt nướng trên đường Nguyễn Trải (2 món ăn thú vị cực)Ăn tối: Mì quảng, bánh ướt, bánh bèo bột lọc trên đường Nguyễn Đình Chiểu. Ăn chân gà nướng trên đường Hùng Vương (trước cửa Bưu Điện)
*Các địa điểm tham quan, khám phá*
• Biển hồ Tơ Nưng: được biết đến với một cái tên đầy chất thơ và nhạc, “Mắt ngọc phố núi”, nguyên là miệng một ngọn núi lửa đã ngưng hoạt động, cách Pleiku khoảng 6km về hướng bắc, gần quốc lộ 14B.
• Đỉnh núi Hàm Rồng: cách Pleiku 11km về hướng nam, ngay cửa ngõ vào thành phố trên quốc lộ 14B, nằm ở độ cao trên 1.000m so với mặt nước biển, được coi như nóc nhà phố núi. Từ trên đỉnh Hàm Rồng, du khách có thể ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố Pleiku sầm uất, những nông trường cà phê, tiêu, cao su bạt ngàn trải dài ngút tầm mắt.
• Thác chín tầng cách thành phố 20km nằm trên địa bàn xã Ia Sao, huyện Iagrai, bắt nguồn từ trên đỉnh núi cao, đổ xuống qua những vách núi đá, xung quanh là hệ sinh thái rừng còn nguyên sơ và hoang dã. Đây là địa điểm picnic, dã ngoại cuối tuần ưa thích của giới trẻ thành phố.
• Thủy điện Ialy: cách trung tâm Pleiku khoảng 30km về phía tây bắc, nằm trên địa bàn hai huyện Chư Păh (Gia Lai) và huyện Sa Thầy (Kon Tum).
• City tour với chùa Bửu Nghiêm (số 4 Lý Thái Tổ), chùa Minh Thành (đường Nguyễn Viết Xuân) với kiến trúc khá đẹp và ấn tượng. Bạn cũng có thể ghé thăm Học viện bóng đá Hoàng Anh Gia Lai cách thành phố Pleiku 13km (xã Chư HRông, TP Pleiku).
Bạn có thể liên hệ theo địa chỉ sau để được tư vấn về chương trình, giá cả…nhé.
 CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN FIDITOUR
129 Nguyễn Huệ, Quận 1, Tp.HCM, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: (+84 - 8) 3914 1414 (Ext : 276)  ||| Fax: (+84 - 8) 3914 1363
Ms. Linh 0915 465 429 
Skype: thuylinh.fidi

----------


## midu

Bạn có thể đi thăm quan một số nơi dưới đây khi đến Gia Lai nhé!
*
Biển Hồ (Hồ Tơ Nuêng)* *​*
Nằm cách trung tâm TP. Pleiku 6km về hướng Bắc. Biển Hồ trước đây nguyên là một miệng núi lửa đã ngưng hoạt động cách đây hàng triệu năm, với diện tích khu vực 460 ha trong đó diện tích mặt nước khoảng 250 ha và có độ sâu trung bình 15-18m. Dân trong vùng gọi Hồ là Biển và thế là có tên Biển Hồ.

*

*Hồ mang tên Tơ Nuêng - tên một làng cổ trong huyền thoại. Chuyển kể rằng: Làng Tơ Nuêng xưa to và đẹp lắm, dân bản sống yên vui hòa thuận, bổng một hôm núi lửa ập tới lấp làng Tơ Nuêng những người sống sót khóc thương làng minh và người thân mãi không nguôi, nước mắt chảy thành suối đổ về làng mà thành Hồ. Hồ giữ lại tên Tơ Nuêng, một kỷ niệm chung của bản làng,... ngày 16/11/1988, thắng cảnh thiên nhiên Biển Hồ đã được Bộ Văn hóa - Thông tin cấp bằng: Di tích danh thắng.
*
*

Biển Hồ ngoài tác dụng trữ nước phục vụ sản xuất, sinh hoạt cho dân cư Tp. Pleiku, nó còn tạo ra một vùng sinh thái rộng lớn. Đặc biệt là các di chỉ khảo cổ học được phát hiện tại Biển Hồ đã đem lại một bộ sưu tập hiện vật phong phú, là bằng chứng chứng minh lịch sử lâu đời của mảnh đất Gia Lai tươi đẹp và huyền bí...

Theo đánh giá của các nhà chuyên môn, các chuyên gia địa lý, các nhà khảo cổ học thì nếu được đầu tư đúng mức Biển Hồ sẽ trở thành khu du lịch tổng hợp lý tưởng, bởi đây là một trong những tài nguyên du lịch có giá trị của khu vực Bắc Tây Nguyên.
*
**Thác Phú Cường
*
*
*
Thác thuộc xã Dun huyện Chư Sê, cách TP Pleiku 45km về phía Tây Nam, thác có độ cao cột nước khoảng 45m, đã từ lâu thác Phú Cường được nhiều người biết đến bởi vẻ đẹp tự nhiên, thảm thực vật xanh tốt, nằm trên dòng chảy suối Ia Peet đổ ra sông Ayun về hạ nguồn xuống hồ Ayun Hạ. Khu vực thác Phú Cường đang được ngành du lịch lập quy hoạch chi tiết cho phát triển du lịch.
*
Thác Công Chúa*
Thác thuộc xã la Mơ Nông huyện Chư Pah, cách TP Pleiku 50km về phía Tây Bắc, đây là một thác nước tự nhiên tuy không cao, nhưng địa hình rất đẹp. Thác nước được dàn trải bởi nhiều tầng đá thấp theo chiều xuôi xuống, với những bậc lên xuống dễ dàng, nước chảy không dữ dội mà êm đềm. Với vẻ đẹp lãng mạng của mình, thác Công Chúa đúng như tên gọi của nó như một nàng Công Chúa giữa chốn rừng xanh.
*
Thác Ya Ma - Yang Yung*
Cách thị trấn Kông Chro 3km, cách TP Pleiku 120 km về phía Đông, đây là hai thác nước được tạo bởi khúc gấp của sông Ba đoạn ngang qua thị trấn Kông Chro. Thác Ya Ma (còn gọi là thác nhỏ) dòng chảy êm dịu, trên nền những bậc đá nối tiếp nhau, đi bộ dọc theo chiều dòng chảy của sông khoảng 3 km ta gặp một thác nước khác có cột nước cao hơn, như được nứt ra từ giữa dòng sông, tạo thành hai vách đá dựng đứng hai bên, đó là thác Yan Yung (còn gọi là thác lớn).
*
Thác la Nhí*Thác Ia Nhí thuộc xã Nhơn Hòa huyện Chư Sê, cách TP Pleiku 70km về phía Nam, được tạo bởi suối la Lốp, tuy không có độ cao bằng thác Phú Cường, song bề mặt của thác rộng, dòng chảy không dữ dội mà êm dịu. Đây là điểm du lịch sinh thái dã ngoại hấp dẫn, Công ty Dịch vụ - Du lịch tỉnh đã chọn khu vực thác la Nhí để mở tour du lịch cưỡi voi dã ngoại trong rừng và nghỉ ngơi picnic tại thác.

*Thác chín tầng
*
*
*
Thuộc địa bàn xã Ia Sao, huyện Ia Grai, đây là dòng thác rất đặt biệt, cột thác được phân cấp 9 tầng, dòng nước chảy mạnh, phong cảnh hai bên bờ rất đẹp. Khách địa phương trong thành phố, đặc biệt là thanh niên thường tổ chức picnic tại thác. Đây là một trong những điểm có nhiều lợi thế cho đầu tư phát triển du lịch.*Thuỷ điện Ialy*
*

*Công trình thủy điện Ia Ly được xây dựng trên sông Sê San, một con sông lớn Tây Nguyên. Đây là công trình trọng điểm quốc gia, lớn thứ hai sau thủy điện Hòa Bình, với công suất 720MW và sản lượng điện trung bình 3,7 tỷ Kwh.

Quá trình xây dựng và vận hành Nhà máy Thuỷ điện Ia Ly có ảnh hưởng lớn đối với đời sống KT - VH - XH... đối với Tây Nguyên nói chung và tỉnh Gia Lai nói riêng, đã tạo cho hàng chục nghìn lao động của địa phương, góp phần nâng cao dân trí của đồng bào trong vùng.
Tổng công suất có thể khai thác của toàn bộ sông Sê San ước khoảng 1.500 MW, trong đó Ia Ly chiếm gần một nửa. Trên và dưới thủy điện Ia Ly dự kiến xây dựng thêm 4 nhà máy thủy điện khác: Sê San 3, Sê San 4, Plei Krông và Thượng Kon Tum. Sê San 3 và Sê San 4 là những nhà máy nằm phía hạ lưu của thủy điện Ia Ly. 

Thác Ia Ly nổi tiếng ngày xưa nay được thay bằng cảnh đẹp đập dâng, đập tràn xả lũ và một hồ nước rộng lớn trong xanh nằm giữa núi rừng Tây Nguyên, với diện tích bề mặt hồ rộng 64,5km2 và dung tích 1,03 tỉ m3 (ứng với mức nước dâng bình thường 515m). Nơi đây sẽ là một điểm du lịch tuyệt vời về cảnh quan và môi trường, đồng thời còn là nơi cung cấp các loài thủy sản nước ngọt cho Tây Nguyên.

*Hồ Ayun hạ*

*
*
Hồ Ayun Hạ là hồ nước nhân tạo, hình thành khi dòng sông Ayun được chặn lại vào đầu năm 1994, để khởi công xây dựng công trình thuỷ lợi Ayun Hạ, đập chính và cửa cấp nước của hồ nằm trên địa bàn xã Chưa A Thai - huyện Ayun Pa, cách Tp. Pleiku 70km về phía Tây. Vùng ngập chính của hồ thuộc địa phận xã HBôn huyện Chư Sê.
*
*
*Khu vui chơi giải trí công viên Diên Hồng*
Công viên Diên Hồng được xây dựng vào năm 1994, nằm ở phía Tây - Nam trung tâm TP Pleiku, cách trụ sở UBND tỉnh Gia Lai 1,5 km, cách TT thương mại Pleiku 1km. 



Với diện tích 12,3 ha, trong đó diện tích mặt thoáng của hồ nước gần 2 ha, mặc dù lưu lượng nhỏ, song nước trong hồ về mùa mưa cũng như mùa khô vẫn luôn đầy.
*

*
Công viên được quy hoạch gồm các khu vực: 
- Khu vui chơi giải trí; 
- Khu vườn hoa, cây cảnh, chuồng thú; 
- Khu chòi nghỉ và lữ quán ven hồ; 
- Hệ thống các kiôt; khu vực lòng hồ...*Công viên Lý Tự Trọng**

*
Công viên Lý Tự Trọng được xem là công viên trung tâm, nằm giữa ngay trung tâm Tp Pleiku, với diện tích 6 ha, được triển khai đầu tư xây dựng từ năm 1998, song vì nguồn vốn hạn hẹp, nên việc đầu tư còn thiếu đồng bộ, một số hạng mục như: Khu vực tổ chức các sân chơi, bể bơi... cho thiếu nhi chưa thực hiện được.
Mặc dù vậy, những năm qua Công viên Lý Tự trọng đã có nhiều cố gắng trong việc tạo lập một không khí trong lành cho môi trường văn hóa của thành phố, thông qua việc tổ các đợt hội chợ, triển lãm, các chương trình vui xuân... đã thu hút khá đông khách đến với công viên.

Đặc biệt, hồ bơi trong công viên đã thực sự lôi cuốn và hấp dẫn lớp trẻ, bởi đây là hồ bơi được thiết kế theo tiêu chuẩn quốc gia, có cầu nhảy và dải phân cách, giúp tuổi trẻ đến với môn thể thao bơi lội.*Công viên Đồng Xanh**


*
Một công trình văn hóa du lịch của Công ty Điện ảnh - Văn hóa Tổng hợp Gia Lai, cách trung tâm TP Pleiku 10 km về phía Đông, nằm trên quốc lộ 19 từ TP Pleiku đi Quy Nhơn. Diện tích 8 ha với các công trình:
- Kiến trúc mang bản sắc dân tộc Tây Nguyên: Nhà rông, nhà dài, nhà mồ, tượng mồ, đàn T'rưng nước...
- Nhà hàng đặc sản truyền thống dân tộc: Cơm lam, rượu cần...
- Sinh hoạt thể thao: Công viên nước, du thuyền...
- Sinh hoạt văn hóa: Tham dự các lễ hội dân tộc Tây Nguyên.
- Tham quan: Hồ sen, hòn non bộ, vườn thú, rừng thiên tuế, vườn bách thảo...*Cổng trời Mang Yang
*
*

*Người dân Gia Lai vẫn quen với tên gọi khá huyền thoại "Đèo Mang Yang" là Cổng trời (Mang tiếng Jrai có nghĩa là cổng-cửa, Yang tức là trời). Quảng đường đèo không dài nhưng độ dốc đứng tạo cho ta có cảm giác như lên với trời xanh, có lẽ vì đặc điểm này mà nó rất thích hợp với tên gọi đó. 

*
**
Đồi thông Đắc Pơ
*
**

----------


## nganhadulich

Chào bạn,

Tham khảo một số thông tin bên dưới nhé!!

*Di Chuyển*

Các bạn nên chọn các phương tiện phú hợp với túi tiền và thời gian du lịch cho mình. Sau đây là 1 số gợi ý và địa chỉ cho các bạn tham khảo:

*Xe Khách (Xe đò)*

*Xe THUẬN HƯNG*

Chạy tuyến _Sài Gòn - Gia Lai_
Xe chất lượng cao 45 chỗ đời mới AERO SPACELS. Khởi hành tại 2 đầu bến lúc 19h30-20h-20h15. Chuyến 19h30 là xe ghế nằm cao cấp (1 tầng) 28 chỗ.

_Tại Sài Gòn:_ 236 quốc lộ 13-P26-Bình Thạnh (cách cầu Bình Triệu 200m). Điện thoại (08)3903.3066 - 0935.272878.
_Tại Gia Lai:_ 77 Đinh Tiên Hoàng-Pleiku. Điện thoại: (059)371.5785 - 371.8889.

*Xe HƯNG THÀNH*

Chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Gia Lai. Có chuyển phát hàng nhanh. Bán vé trước và vé khứ hồi. Đăng ký vé qua điện thoại.

_Sài Gòn:_ BXMĐ hoặc 224/11 QL13 phường 26 Bình Thạnh. ĐT: (08)22004005 hoặc 0905.84.8888. Xuất bến 7h tối.

_Gia Lai:_ Phòng vé BX Đức Long. ĐT: (059)2471266. Văn phòng công ty: 78 Lê Thánh Tôn -Pleiku - Gia Lai. ĐT: (059)3.877.877 - 3.877.777

*Xe GIA PHÚC*

Chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Gia Lai.
Xe đời mới cao cấp Aero-Hi-Space. Có ăn khuya miễn phí. Xe ghế nằm và ghế ngồi. Tại Gia Lai có xe đưa đón. Khởi hành lúc 19h30 mỗi ngày.

_Sài Gòn:_ 371Nguyễn Kiệm-P3-Gò Vấp. Điện thoại (08)22399056-39857630, di động 0989.974.311-0973.360.666. Bến xe Miền Đông quầy vé số 41, cửa 2A.

_Gia Lai:_ 128A Lý Thái Tổ, Pleiku, điện thoại (059)3888833-3887888, di động 0903.554949-0983.234.249. Lô 18 đường Thi Sách (chợ Gia Lai) (059)3829321. Khu vực chợ Yên Thế-Biển Hồ (059)6284027.


*Hàng không:*

Các hãng hàng không hoạt động chủ yếu trong lãnh thổ Việt Nam:

*JetStar:*
Đường dây nóng phục vụ khách hàng: 19001550

*Vietnam Airline*

Đường dây nóng phục vụ khách hàng :
              Miền Bắc Việt Nam: 84 4 38320320
              Miền Nam Việt Nam: 84 8 38320320
              Miền Trung Việt Nam: 84 511 3832320

*Lưu Trú*

Các bạn tham khảo danh sách các khách sạn - nhà nghỉ ở Gia Lai bên dưới . Nhớ gọi điện đặt trước để tránh tình trạng đến Gia Lai du lịch mà không có phòng để ở.


*Khách sạn Hoàng Anh Pleiku  *****

1 Phù Đồng, TP. Pleiku, Gia Lai

Tel: (84-59) 718 459/ 718 450

*Khách sạn Đức Long ***

95-97  Hai Bà Trưng, TP. Pleiku, Gia Lai

Tel: (84-59) 876 303.

*Khách sạn Pleiku  ***

124 Lê Lợi, TP. Pleiku, Gia Lai

Tel: (84-59) 824 628

*Khách sạn Tre Xanh  ***

18 Lê Lai, TP. Pleiku, Gia Lai

Tel: (84-59) 715 787

*Khách sạn Hùng Vương  **

205 Hùng Vương, TP. Pleiku, Gia Lai

Tel: (84-59) 824 270

*Khách sạn La Ly **

89 Hùng Vương, TP. Pleiku, Gia Lai
Tel: (84-59) 245 858


*Khách sạn Thanh Lịch  **

86 Nguyễn Văn Trỗi, TP. Pleiku, Gia Lai
Tel: (84-59) 824 674

*Khách sạn Vĩnh Hội  **

39 Trần Phú, TP. Pleiku, Gia Lai
Tel: (84-59) 824 644

*Khách sạn 197*

197 Hùng Vương, TP. Pleiku, Gia Lai

Tel: (84-59) 823 659

*Khách sạn Hoàng Gia*

59 đường Wừu, TP. Pleiku, Gia Lai
Tel: (84-59) 875 620.

*Khách sạn Tây Đô* 

130 Lê Lợi, TP. Pleiku, Gia Lai
Tel: (84-59) 825 532

*Khách sạn Thanh Bình* 

93 Hai Bà Trưng, TP. Pleiku, Gia Lai
Tel: (84-59) 823 561

*Khách sạn Thuận Hải*

96 Trần Phú, TP. Pleiku, Gia Lai

Tel: (84-59) 824 476

*Khách sạn Việt Trường*

84 Hùng Vương, TP. Pleiku, Gia Lai
Tel: (84-59) 824 515

*Làng du lịch Hồ Diên Hồng* 

Hồ Diên Hồng, đường Thống Nhất, TP. Pleiku, Gia Lai

Tel: (84-59) 875 014/ 716 450

*Nhà khách Công Đoàn*

9B Hai Bà Trưng, TP. Pleiku, Gia Lai

Tel: (84-59) 824 073

*Nhà khách Hải Quan* 

18 Trần Hưng Đạo, TP. Pleiku, Gia Lai
Tel: (84-59) 823 756

*Nhà khách Ialy*

89 Hùng Vương, TP. Pleiku, Gia Lai
Tel: (84-59) 824 843/ 824 844

*Nhà khách Tỉnh ủy* 

2 Lê Hồng Phong, TP. Pleiku, Gia Lai

Tel: (84-59) 822 080

*Nhà khách Ủy Ban*

57 Quang Trung, TP. Pleiku, Gia Lai
Tel: (84-59) 824 657

Khu vực trung tâm Gia Lai gồm các tuyến đường sau, các bạn căn cứ vào đó để thuê khách sạn tiện cho việc di chuyển nhé: Hùng Vương, Trần Hưng Đạo, Lê Lợi, Phạm Văn Đồng,...

*Ăn Uống*

*bánh xèo:*

Bà tám(Trần Bình Trọng) bán buổi sáng
Bà Lý ( đối diện trường Ng Du)
No name(Ng Đình Chiểu)

*Phở khô:*

 phở Nữ, phở Ngọc Sơn, phở Tàu Lý....Buổi tối đi lượn lờ về thấy đói đói thì lại chạy xuống đường gì gần Yên Đỗ ( đi bao lần mà chả nhớ tên) ăn phở Hương.

*bún cua... chợ nhỏ* 

*Bánh canh*
ăn bánh canh trên Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, trong ngõ ngon hơn ở ngoài
Trên Cù Chính Lan cũng có mấy quán
Bánh canh trên đường A1 cũng đông, chen chúc nhau, nhưng giờ hình như chuyển đi đâu rồi thì phải...Thực ra, ở các chợ, bánh canh cũng ngon lắm, lại rẻ nữa..

*Ăn mì quảng*

trên đường Nguyễn Đình Chiểu cũng ngon lắm.
trong chợ Lớn cũng có 1 quán mì quảng ngon cực, cổng chợ A2 đi vào rẽ trái ngay là thấy.
trên Nguyễn Trường Tộ cũng có mì quảng,


*Bánh bèo*

Nguyễn Đình Chiểu nổi tiếng từ lâu lắm rồi. Ở đây nhiều loại bánh Huế, bánh bèo, bánh bột loc, bánh nậm, bánh ú, ....
Bánh bèo chén ở ngay cạnh trường Pleiku cũ ăn ngon hơn, rẻ nữa.
Ở trên trường lâm nghiệp trên Trà Bá cũng có 1 quán bánh bèo với bánh đúc ngon cực  

*cơm chay* 
trên Phan Đình Phùng có cả thịt gà, tôm,...tất nhiên là làm từ đồ chay nhưng giống y đúc mà ăn lại ko ngán;

*cơm gà* Hải Nam trên Hai Bà Trưng với đĩa cơm vàng, miếng gà quay béo ngậy gọi thêm đĩa salat rau trộn ngon cực kì...


*chè bà Dũng*

Buổi tối lên Hai Bà Trưng ngồi *ăn sinh tố ( hoa quả dầm)* ngắm đường phố qua lại vui phết, đói thì có bánh mì và xôi...Trời lạnh thì uống nứoc đậu xanh, đậu phụng, đậu nành...

Qua cổng trường Hùng Vương ăn *xoài chấm mắm ruốc*...mắm ruốc ngon ko thể tả..xoài xanh giòn chấm với mắm cay...vừa ăn vừa xít xoa..

Chạy xuống dưới đập Đức An thì có *gỏi*...Đu đủ xắt sợi, gan rim, rau thơm xắt nhỏ, mắm ngon...gọi thêm bánh phồng tôm, ăn chè đông sương.

*ăn lụi nướng* trên Cao Bá Quát thì phải ... nó chỉ là bánh tráng cuốn xiên vào xiên rồi nướng thôi nhưng nước me chấm hay hay, ăn lạ lạ, ngon ngon.

Giờ buổi tối ở trước bưu điện có *cơm cháy*, *trứng cút lộn*

*cafe* 

Cả dốc đường Wừu quán cafe san sát, đẹp lung linh...Thích ngắm cả thành phố thì lên KS Hoàng Anh, view sướng lắm..Nhất là nhìn thành phố vào ban đêm, đẹp thật...đường dốc lên dốc xuống, đèn điện chạy ngoằn nghèo. Thích sang trọng thì vào Hoàng Hà ở Nguyễn Văn Trỗi, nhưng quán này tối đông kinh, ồn quá..Thích cafe vườn thì vào Long Nhật gần sân vận động ở Nguyễn Du, có nhạc Trịnh hay phết...nhiều quán mới mở ở Nguyễn du nữa !

*Gỏi* - Hồ Đức An


*Yogurt* - TT Ngoại ngữ

*Bún mắm cua* - Chợ nhỏ

*Bún thịt nướng* - đường A1

*Bánh canh* - Cù Chính Lan hoặc ở đường Nguyễn Trường Tộ bánh canh ở đây cũng ngon không kém , mà cũng rẻ nữa

*Bánh canh :*

Quán bánh canh nổi tiếng là quán Cù Chính Lan hoặc khu Nguyễn Đình Chiểu.

*Cơm gà :*

Hải Nam( hai bà trưng )
Mỹ tâm ( nguyễn văn trỗi )
Liên (dối diện Trại giam Gia Trung )

*Bún thịt nướng-bánh cuốn* 

quán của bà Nho trên đường Nguyễn Trãi. Quán lụp xụp, chỉ bán buổi tối từ khoảng 8h nhưng rất đông.

*Bún riêu:* 

bún riêu Chi đường Phan Đình Phùng

*Địa điểm vui chơi*

*Biển Hồ - “Mắt ngọc” trên cao nguyên xanh*

Biển Hồ hay còn gọi là Hồ Tơnưng (Ia Nueng) cách trung tâm thành phố Pleiku 6 km về hướng Bắc, gần quốc lộ 14.
Biển Hồ là dấu tích một miệng núi lửa đã ngưng hoạt động cách đây hàng triệu năm, có diện tích mặt nước khoảng 250ha, độ sâu trung bình từ 20 - 40m. Biển Hồ như một viên ngọc bích giữa núi rừng Tây Nguyên. Vẻ đẹp huyền bí của hồ Tơnưng còn gắn liền với những di chỉ khảo cổ học được trưng bày ở Bảo tàng tỉnh, là bằng chứng chứng minh lịch sử lâu đời của mảnh đất Gia Lai. Năm 1988, Biển Hồ đã được Bộ Văn hóa – Thông tin cấp bằng  Di tích danh thắng cấp quốc gia.

*Hồ Ayun Hạ - Nơi du thuyền lý tưởng*

Hồ Ayun Hạ nằm trên địa bàn 2 huyện Phú Thiện và Chư Sê, cách Tp. Pleiku 70km về phía Tây. Hồ Ayun Hạ hình thành khi dòng sông Ayun được chặn lại để khởi công xây dựng công trình thủy lợi Ayun Hạ vào đầu năm 1994.

Hồ Ayun Hạ cung cấp nước tưới cho13.500ha đất canh tác và mang lại nguồn lợi lớn từ thủy sản, đem đến cuộc sống ổn định, no đủ cho đồng bào các dân tộc nơi đây. Hồ Ayun Hạ còn là nơi lý tưởng để tổ chức các hoạt động du lịch, vui chơi giải trí… Vào các ngày lễ, Tết, khách tham quan thường đến đây tham gia vào các trò chơi thể thao dưới nước, du ngoạn quanh hồ. Đến với hồ Ayun Hạ, du khách sẽ được hòa mình vào khung cảnh thơ mộng, ngắm cảnh thiên nhiên hoang sơ và hít thở không khí trong lành.

*Thác chín tầng*
Cách thành phố Pleiku 20 km, thuộc xã Ia Sao, huyện Iagrai, Thác Chín Tầng là dòng thác lớn bắt nguồn từ trên đỉnh núi cao đổ xuống, với dòng chảy mạnh quyện vào vách đá tạo nên âm thanh vang vọng giữa núi rừng. Không biết tự bao giờ, thiên nhiên đã tôn tạo nên vẻ đẹp hiếm có này. Dọc theo dòng thác là những vách đá ghồ ghề, phân cấp chín tầng cao thấp khác nhau, riêng 2 tầng cuối cùng độ cao khoảng 10-15m dựng đứng tạo nên dòng chảy mạnh, nước cuộn xoáy. Xung quanh thác là hệ sinh thái rừng còn nguyên sơ, góp phần tạo nên vẽ hoang dã và hùng vĩ của thác. Thác Chín tầng là điểm dã ngoại lý tưởng, trong những năm qua đã thu hút sự quan tâm của giới trẻ trong những dịp nghỉ Lễ, cuối tuần…

*Khám phá vẻ đẹp của đồi thông Hà Tam*

Đồi thông Hà Tam, thuộc xã Hà Tam huyện Đăk Pơ, cách quốc lộ 19 khoảng 5km, nằm ở độ cao trung bình 1.150m so với mực nước biển, Đồi thông Hà Tam như một phiên bản rừng thông Đà Lạt.  Đến đây, du khách mới thấy hết sức sống mãnh liệt của rừng thông, đặc biệt một số cây thông rất nhiều năm tuổi, đường kính từ 1m đến 1,5m khoảng 5 người ôm mới xuể. Dọc đường lên đỉnh đồi thông, du khách còn được thư giãn bên dòng thác mát lạnh giữa rừng thông xanh bạt ngàn.

Trong chiến lược phát triển du lịch của tỉnh Gia Lai, rừng thông Hà Tam sẽ được quy hoạch đầu tư thành khu du lịch sinh thái nghỉ dưỡng cấp quốc gia, tạo thành điểm nhấn thu hút khách du lịch đến tỉnh.

*Vườn Quốc gia Kon Ka Kinh*

Cách thành phố Pleiku 50km về phía Đông Bắc, Vườn quốc gia Kon Ka Kinh nằm trên diện tích: 41.780ha, thuộc các huyện KBang, huyện Mang Yang, huyện Đắc Đoa. Do đặc điểm đa dạng về địa hình, khí hậu, thổ nhưỡng nên vườn quốc gia Kon Ka Kinh có nguồn động, thực vật khá phong phú, đa dạng về thành phần và chủng loại. Theo thống kê, vườn quốc gia Kon Ka Kinh có 687 loài thực vật và 428 loài động vật. Trong đó, nhiều loài động vật quý hiếm có giá trị bảo tồn và có tên trong sách đỏ thế giới và Việt Nam. Đây là 1 trong 4 vườn di sản Asean tại Việt Nam được Bộ trưởng Môi trường các quốc gia Asean thông qua năm 2003.

Cùng với khí hậu mát mẻ, không khí trong lành và dễ chịu, vườn quốc gia Kon Ka Kinh sẽ là nơi tham quan, nghỉ dưỡng khá lý tưởng. Chắc chắn, nơi đây sẽ mang lại cho du khách nhiều điều thú vị khi đến tham quan.  

*Khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên Kon Ja Răng*

Khu Bảo tồn thiên nhiên Kon Ja Răng thuộc khu rừng nhiệt đới ẩm Kon Hà Nừng có diện tích 16.000ha. Kon Ja Răng và Kon Ka Kinh được xem là biểu tượng bảo tồn thiên nhiên ở Ðông Trường Sơn. Rừng ở đây nhiều tầng, thảm thực vật xanh tốt quanh năm, có nhiều loại gỗ quý. Đặc biệt, điều kiện sinh thái ở đây khá thuận lợi cho sự sinh tồn và phát triển của các loại động vật như: voi, bò tót, chồn dơi, mèo gấm, sói đỏ, vượn đen... Khu bảo tồn Kon Ja Răng có vai trò phòng hộ đầu nguồn của sông Kôn.

Hiện nay, Gia Lai đang có kế hoạch phát triển khu bảo tồn này trở thành một khu du lịch sinh thái mang ý nghĩa quốc gia và mang tầm quốc tế. Với những chương trình hành động thiết thực, khi khu du lịch sinh thái Kon Ja Răng được đưa vào phục vụ, chắc chắn Gia Lai sẽ là một điểm đến đầy hấp dẫn.

*Chinh phục đỉnh Hàm Rồng*

Cách thành phố Pleiku 11 km về hướng Nam, núi Hàm Rồng nằm ngay cửa ngõ thành phố Pleiku trên quốc lộ 14. Hàm Rồng được hình thành từ sự phun trào của núi lửa cách đây hơn một triệu năm. Núi đứng sừng sững ở độ cao 1.028m so với mặt nước biển, được người dân Pleiku ví như nóc nhà của thành phố. Trước đây, núi Hàm Rồng là một trong những căn cứ quân sự của Mỹ. Đến nay, nơi này trở thành một rừng thông ngát xanh và các cơ sở viễn thông, phát thanh truyền hình.

Từ trên đỉnh Hàm Rồng, du khách có thể ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố Pleiku sầm uất, nhộn nhịp và những nông trường chè, cà phê, cao su, tiêu… bạt ngàn, trải dài theo các đồi dốc. Đến núi Hàm Rồng, chắc chắn du khách khám phá được nhiều điều bất ngờ, thú vị bởi cảnh đẹp kỳ vĩ của nơi đây.

*Thủy điện Ialy*
Nằm cách trung tâm TP. Pleiku 30 km về phía Tây Bắc, Thác Ialy nổi tiếng xinh đẹp nằm trên dòng Sê San huyền thoại. Nay, chính trên dòng sông này đã được thay bằng cảnh đẹp của đập dâng, đập tràn xả lũ và một hồ nước rộng lớn trong xanh. Công trình nhà máy thủy điện Ialy có diện tích trên 20km2, nằm giáp ranh giữa 2 huyện Chư Păh (tỉnh Gia Lai) và huyện Sa Thầy (tỉnh Kon Tum). Đây là công trình trọng điểm Quốc gia, lớn thứ 2 sau thủy điện Hòa Bình.

Với diện tích bề mặt hồ rộng 64,5km², công trình thủy điện Ialy có công suất lắp đặt 720MW và sản lượng điện trung bình năm 3,7 tỷ Kwh. Công trình đã hòa vào lưới điện quốc gia góp phần to lớn trong quá trình nâng cao đời sống kinh tế, văn hóa, xã hội… của Tây Nguyên nói chung và Gia Lai nói riêng.  Đến đây, du khách có dịp thăm nhà máy thủy điện, đi thuyền ngược dòng sông Sê San ngắm cảnh núi non và thưởng ngoạn không khí rừng núi Tây Nguyên.  



Liên hệ nếu bạn cần thêm thông tin nhé!
Ngân Hà – 0909 81 90 86
Sky: fiditour.touronline13
Yahoo: fiditour.touronline13
Email:nganha@fiditour.com

----------

